# 2012 Olympic Boxing. Day 14



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Men's semi-finals today. All times BST.

*For British/Irish fans: *
13:30 - Paddy Barnes
14:00 - John Joe Nevin
14:15 - Luke Campbell
15:00 - Anthony Ogogo
20:45 - Michael Conlan
21:30 - Freddie Evans
22:45 - Anthony Joshua

*This Afternoon*

*Light-Flyweight*
13:30 - Shiming Zou (China) vs Paddy Barnes (Ireland)
13:45 - David Ayarapetyan (Russia) vs Kaep Pongrayoon (Thailand)

*Bantamweight*
14:00 - Lazaro Alvarez Estrada (Cuba) vs John Joe Nevin (Ireland)
14:15 - Luke Campbell (GB) vs Satoshi Shimizu (Japan)

*Light-Welterweight*
14:30 - Roniel Iglesias Sotolongo (Cuba) vs Vincenzo Mangiacapre (Italy)
14:45 - Munkh-Erdene Uranchimeg (Mongolia) vs Denys Berinchyk (Ukraine)

*Middleweight*
15:00 - Anthony Ogogo (GB) vs Esquiva Falcao Florentino (Brazil)
15:15 - Abbos Atoev (Uzbekistan) vs Ryota Murata (Japan)

*Heavyweight*
15:30 - Oleksandr Usyk (Ukraine) vs Tervel Pulev (Bulgaria)
15:45 - Teymur Mammadov (Azerbaijan) vs Clemente Russo (Italy)

*Tonight*

*Flyweight*
20:30 - Misha Aloian (Russia) vs Tugstsogt Nyambayar (Mongolia)	
20:45 - Michael Conlan (Ireland) vs Robeisy Ramirez Carrazana (Cuba)

*Lightweight*
21:00 - Vasyl Lomechenko (Ukraine) vs Yasnier Toledo Lopez (Cuba)
21:15 - Evaldas Petrauskas (Lithuania) vs Soonchul Han (South Korea)

*Welterweight*
21:30 - Taras Shelestyuk (Ukraine) vs Freddie Evans (GB)
21:45 - Andrey Zamkovoy (Russia) vs Serik Sapiyev (Kazakhstan)

*Light-Heavyweight*
22:00 - Yamaguchi Falcao Florentino (Brazil) vs Egor Mekhontcev (Russia)
22:15 - Adilbek Niyazymbetov (Kazakhstan) vs Oleksandr Gvozdyk (Ukraine)

*Super-Heavyweight*
22:30 - Magomedrasul Medzhidov (Azerbaijan) vs Roberto Cammarelle (Italy)
22:45 - Ivan Dychko (Kazakhstan) vs Anthony Joshua (GB)

:bbb


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm missing all of this today, and I'm gutted!

I strongly fancy Luke Campbell to beat Shimizu. Joshua will just get through also I feel. I wouldn't be surprised of Ogogo gets through either, but I fear for Evans


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

The Chinese lad is slippery as fuck, outclassed Barnes in the first.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

8-5 is too close for me, Barnes didn't land 5 punches for shit.


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

Hitting the Chinese is like trying to swat a fly


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Closer second round, Barnes might of nicked it, needs to work more to the body.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Barnes was all over the Chinese dude in the last! was 11-8 going into the last, he may well have nicked this war Barnes!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Zou wins on countback, really close fight, Barnes did very well to make it close.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Really good fight that. Paddy was very unlucky with it being 15-15, but I think the right man went through.

The Irish lad can be very proud of that


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Even round? The Thai won that clearly for me.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

This Thai is 32!? Can't believe that, he moves so well.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Scoring is poor, Thai only one up, should be a minimum of 4-5.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Pongprayoon's footwork is top notch, really tidy counter puncher, hope he doesn't get robbed.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Nevin-Estrada on now, War Nevin!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Nevin has landed 5 or 6 real quality shots, outboxing the Cuban, great round.

Nevin 5-3 up after the first, thought it could be a bit wider for Nevin.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Just made a quick excuse to run home for 20 minutes from work. Hopefully gonna catch Campbell! Get in!


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Barnes was unlucky, Nevin is looking fantastic vs this Cuban


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Another Nevin round for me, slightly closer then the first.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Just made a quick excuse to run home for 20 minutes from work. Hopefully gonna catch Campbell! Get in!


Nevin>>>Campbell!

John Joe 3 up going into the last.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

What a performance! Nevin has definitely won this, made the Cuban look ordinary at times.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Nevin wins 19-14!


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Nevin>>>Campbell!
> 
> John Joe 3 up going into the last.


 @Pabby has just jizzed himself reading that


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

:lol: At Nevin doing an Ali shuffle & clowning the world #1 Cuban

Absolute legend, well done Nevin.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Nevin just too slick and Irish for the Cuban:yep

Nevin for Gold:ibutt


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

But the Cuban was one to beat. Seems like he controlled it as well. 

Just home in time!


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

Wow, amazing performance by Nevin. Schooled the champ.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Shimizu has zero defense, Campbell should dominate this.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Luke must have the easiest semi final draw in history. Shimizu is dreadful


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Big first round for Campbell.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Good stuff from Luke


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

What is Satoshi doing in an Olympic semi? God awful

Like a tree wobbling around the ring, so stiff and lacking skill/talent.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

'a very skillful boxer' Shimizu is according to the Irish commentator (forget his name) Is this guy for real? Shimizu has heart and a chin thats it.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Easiest guy to hit all tournament. He's been lucky to get here with a result overturned and a lucky decision in last round.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> 'a very skillful boxer' Shimizu is according to the Irish commentator (forget his name) Is this guy for real? Shimizu has heart and a chin thats it.


After saying 'what he lacks in skill, he makes up for in determination'


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Is there anything Campbell didn't land in that round? atsch


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Perfection against a really skilled jap!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Can't see Campbell coming close to beating Nevin.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh well, gotta be thankful I suppose. Just a bit disappointing to see a semi-final that one sided and predictable from the outset.

Would make Nevin a slight favourite. His movement will be a completely different prospect for Campbell.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

What was the final score in the end?


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Can't see Campbell coming close to beating Nevin.


He beat Nevin by a point in the worlds but I thought Nevin edged it. nevin had beaten Campbell a few years ago aswell.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

That Cuban looked a bit overrated though, so I do think it'll be closeish. The guy didn't punch properly and didn't know how to cut off the ring, surprising for a Cuban.


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

I just want to point out that the Italian guy fighting now is called 'Mangiacapre', which is Italian for 'goat-eater'.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

1971791 said:


> I just want to point out that the Italian guy fighting now is called 'Mangiacapre', which is Italian for 'goat-eater'.


:lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2012)

Campbell will beat Nevin.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> He beat Nevin by a point in the worlds but I thought Nevin edged it. nevin had beaten Campbell a few years ago aswell.


Nevins form looks far superior though.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

This Cuban looks better than Estrada. Cutting ring off well and good punching form. Doing the basics well and exposing a guy without any serious fundamentals.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Berinchyk has been pretty unimpressive this tournament.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

The Ukranian is a beast!!!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

WAR Ogogo :ibutt


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Not much in the opener.

3-3.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Is Ogogo on now?


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

This Brazilian looks very classy , excellent timing.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ogogo is done..


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Falcao is brilliant, said a few days ago Ogogo didn't have much chance getting past this guy or Murata.


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

Falcao looks great. Really good fighter.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Great performance.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Guy would be a beast as a pro. His defence is very good and he punches hard too as well as being accurate. Handspeed, skill, defence, power...got the lot.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

The Brazilian is class alright, hope he goes pro, would be a rare Brazilian fighter to look out for.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Only 22 as well!


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Murata vs Falcao is going to be a great final. With Kytrov, Murata and Falcao, the middleweight, super middleweight division wont be short on talent in the coming years :yep


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

This Murata is a hard nut.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Marvelous Marv said:


> Falcao is brilliant, said a few days ago Ogogo didn't have much chance getting past this guy or Murata.


Or Khytrov..

But yeah Falcao looked class.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Falcao's better than Khytrov though. No matter how much the Ukranian's cry it doesn't take away from the fact he was a plodder with a punch and work rate.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Not been a fan of Russo's tactics this tournament, too much holding and fouling...but fair play. To come back from a debilitating body shot and win the last round big...great heart.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Marvelous Marv said:


> Berinchyk has been pretty unimpressive this tournament.


Berinchyk has been awesome imo. He is no slickster and his style is not suited to the ams, especially at this level. Instead he has had to rely on a high workrate, throwing mass accumulation of shots and wearing his opponents down (with only nine minutes to do it in).

If these fights had been at pro level and over six rounds both opponents would have been KO's.

Plus he has mental hair and does crazy dances to celebrate.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

That Mongolian was excellent, that Russian has been really good so far & he just outboxed him at range.

War Conlan, this Cuban is sensational.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Mongolian looked very good in that fight, pleased he went through


What are Conlans chances in this fight? Haven't seen him fight but the Cuban looked rather good vs Selby.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Those body punches from the Cuban were absolutely stunning. Cuban just managing to get through more imo. good round


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Conlan got through a bit more this round, closed the gap a little imo, Cuban has just shut his offence off for most of the round.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Conlan not quite good enough in this class, should be pleased with a bronze I think.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Judges had Cuban winning by a point in the second?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

My word this guy is fucking special, just stepped it up a bit when Conlan got confused with the ref and got the Standing count, superb


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Cuban wins 20-10

In other news I am the only person posting ITT


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Lomachenko :bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Lomachenko backing Cuban up and hammering him to the body, Cuban landing the occasional nice punch but Lomachenko getting the better of the first round imo, judges have it level though 3-3


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Marvelous Marv said:


> Conlan not quite good enough in this class, should be pleased with a bronze I think.


Conlon's very talented, uite inexperienced at this level though and lacking in strength. He has plenty of time to improve.

This cuban lad is incredible though, especially for an 18 year old. Great speed, power and ability.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Lomachenko again getting through regularly and punishing the Cuban with accurate combos, once again though getting caught a little easy occasionally. Loma 9-7 up after the second


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Lomachenko - Petrauskas really is going to be amazing (if it happens)


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Toledo had a better final round, Lomachenko should have it imo, but he should have been more than 2 up going into the final round


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

This has to be close now, bad scoring early in fight to blame.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

What sort of weird scoring is that? Looks kinda like they got a bit worried by their own scores and decided to award Lomachenko a round Toledo won.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Loma gets it. 


NOW IT'S TIME FOR PETRAUSKAS



:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

I thought the Cuban-Lomachenko fight was a lot closer than 3 points


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Soonchul coming to the ring with a huge smile, poor guy doesn't know what he's in for.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Lomachenko isn't as impressive at this weight. He's beatable now.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Han up by one, fair scoring.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Toledo is a quality fighter, im not surprised Lomachenko didn't look good against him.Mind you Lom had an easier time last year with him.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Petrauskas getting hit to the body too much, gonna cost him this fight


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Think Han has this, going to be close, think Petrauskas took the final round, but very close and the Lithuanian can be very proud of his performances here.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

The fuck, no way should the last round have been that wide!


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Scoring was very wide in the end.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Fred Evans now, bloody hectic schedule, need a poo but don't wanna miss anything.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

That's a superb atmosphere as Evans comes out


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

WAR EVANS


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Clear Evans round, 4-1 maybe a little wide but Evans really does look good, not gonna get ahead of myself because he really switched off against the Canadian.


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Evan's is quite good, nice counterpunching.


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Disciplined performance so far from Evans


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Evans looks comfortable. Shelestyuk looks well off kilter, poor balance


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Think the Ukrainian had the better round, but Evans scored a couple of late points, so again decent scoring there, Evans looks like he should have this now


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Good to see Evans has kept the workrate up, looking good atm


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Evans should have this


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Evans left hand has a weird arc to it.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Evans has it imo, again he just doesn't seem mentally strong enough to not give his opponent encouragement though


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Whoo

When they said 11-10 I was really worried, good lad.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Well done Fred, close last round but he deserved that


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

He deserved that, good performance although he faded slightly


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

They need to find a way to iron out his complacency/killer instinct in the final stages.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

I liked Ron Mcintosh's enthusiasm at the end there, seemed genuinely excited.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

We don't have any fighters on tomorrow do we?


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Not sure Fred has it in him to beat this guy. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Mekhontcev looks great here, very hard hitting, quick and puts the punches together well.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Buzzing about Evans but I'm out now so can't see Big Josh


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Awful decision.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

missed the last fight...who got robbed?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

If Joshua does get past Dychko who would he have a better chance against out of these 2?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Think Cammarelle done enough, close as fuck though


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Gvozdyk deserved to beat the Kazakh, @Rooq

I think Dychko is the big challenge, his movement and length is going to be a problem for the flat footed Joshua. Gotta get close and rough him up.

I think he can beat both these two if he does, they're both there to be hit.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Woohoo Italian gets it by a cunt hair. Medzhidov putting his thumbs down, haha.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Camarelle has gone bacwards a lot in the last couple of years. If Joshua can get past Dychko i think he'll do a better job on Camarelle than he did at the worlds


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Very close first round, Joshua maybe nicked it but level is fine

some grounds for optimism though


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Joshua doing well but making it a lot harder on himself by letting Dychko box at his range. Should be closing him down faster and putting pressure on him.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

thats better


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

As soon a Joshua steps into punching range Dychko doesnt know what to do. Joshua throws way more compact shots needs to get in mid range then in and out.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Scores lads, I need scores!


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Level still, Dychko had the better round after a positive start for Joshua, very very tense here.


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Joshua piling it on now


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Look at the state of Dychko's face at the end of that. Surely...


----------



## El Greeno (Jun 6, 2012)

AJ should have that.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

He's got this, he has to have got this


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I reckon Joshua took that last round, Ivan Klitschko on his way home


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Joshua does a couple things very well. Times a counter jab. Throws a great left hook out of a clinch that's fooled and surprised every fighter.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Joshua looks a lot like Gamboa


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

War Josh, well done lad.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Really nice to see Joshua has shut people up with 2 good performances as an underdog.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Joshua wasn't the underdog in either. Big favourite in fact.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2012)

quality stuff. has beaten the Italian before. Were gonna have a 21 year old Olympic Super heavyweight gold medalist from London. exciting times to come.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

well, apparently that was a robbery. 

i thought the first 2 rounds were close as fuck and could have gone either way but the 3rd was a clear Josh round.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Really nice to see Joshua has shut people up with 2 good performances as an underdog.


People were rightly criticizing him after he lost to Savon, other than that I haven't heard him being underrated.


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Has a really nice snappy jab and can control contests well with it. He also works well on the inside shows nice short shots which beats the bigger men to the punch often and is a very useful skill for a guy his size.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Marvelous Marv said:


> Joshua wasn't the underdog in either. Big favourite in fact.


I know sod all, but most posters on here and ESB expected the Chinese fighter to beat him and the same again tonight.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

He has now (officially) beaten Mini Savon, Chinese Foreman and Ivan Klitschko - only man left in his way is Enzo Camaranelli


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Maybe, but that's not the same as being an under dog. He wasn't, he's been favourite in all his bouts.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Joshua finally showed what he is about tonight. 

Great performance against arguably the best performer in the division at the Olympics :good


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> People were rightly criticizing him after he lost to Savon, other than that I haven't heard him being underrated.


you havent been on ESB much lately?


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Joshua will be a better pro anyway. He's a stalker really. To do this well as an amateur shows what great potential he has.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Rooq said:


> you havent been on ESB much lately?


No actually I havent, whats been said?


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Anyone think Joshua has pretty good instincts? I mean natural looking for a guy new to the sport. I don't think he's really an ideal type for amateur boxing but has enough talent to make it work. But the way he can counter a taller man with a jab, that ain't easy at all. He has defensive lapses, can get squared up, but on the other side of the coin at times he very naturally sways with absolute efficient movement out of the way of an opponents back hand. He also throws a great uppercut and left hook in/out of a clinch which are pro attributes, which explains why it surprises everybody he faces.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> No actually I havent, whats been said?


mostly posts in the "Ivan Dyschko will KO anthony joshua" thread on the British...

although half of em are probably trolling


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Agree with his uppercuts out of the clinch, thought he got the space well and they looked like powerful punches too, one that snapped Dychko's head back was really nice.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2012)

considering he only took up boxing 3 years ago, its an amazing achievment


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Dychko didn't seem to have a lot of power, TBH. Joshua seemed pretty unruffled by everything he threw whereas I think Joshua was getting to Dychko in the last round. Tell tale signs of him grabbing his headguard and looking for time out. I was thinking in that last round Joshua would make short work of him as a pro.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

That's the best I've seen of Joshua, he's getting better as the tournament progresses, really good performance..he looked a lot sharper, out jabbed and out hustled Dytchko on the inside, I think he will beat Camarelle handily.

Well done Anthony.


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

I still fancy Camarelle, think he will win he's a very tricky and well schooled customer.

Big props to Joshua for beating Bitchko though.


----------

